# Tax Return - husband is a NRA



## caramelfrappe (May 18, 2014)

Hi

I am trying to file my return but I am having trouble with the part about my husbands social security number. He obviously does not have one but both sites I have tried (taxslayer and taxact) won't except NRA or 000-00-000 as valid.

Does anyone know the rememdy to this?

Can I file a paper tax return? If you know of any websites where I can print one out and just fill it out can you let me know? Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

TaxAct has some sort of checkbox or other mechanism for choosing "NRA" for the SSN/ITIN. Look in the help if you can't find it. However, you may not be able to e-file. But that's OK with TaxAct -- you can just print out the tax forms and mail them in if e-filing doesn't work.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically what BBCWatcher just said. Or, you can always download the pdf versions of the forms you need and fill them out by hand. Or, on the IRS website, go to the Free File Fillable forms section where you can get the kind of pdf forms that you can fill in on the computer. 

You may not be able to e-file the IRS Fillable forms, but you can fill them in on your computer and print off copies (even on A4 paper) to send in to the IRS.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Good to know that TaxSlayer also has a free edition.


----------



## caramelfrappe (May 18, 2014)

Since I'm living in the UK now and I'm filing my US taxes should I mail it to this address which is the address for expats living abroad https://americansabroad.org/issues/taxation/us-taxes-while-living-abroad-faq/ or should I mail it to the Kansas City, MO address. It says Pennsylvania residents mail their tax returns to Kansas City, MO. ???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you're living in the UK, you are not a Pennsylvania resident. 

Frequently Asked Questions (FAQs) About International Individual Tax Matters - direct from the horse's, um, "mouth."
Cheers,
Bev


----------

